# Advice please!



## leeds1919 (Sep 5, 2015)

Hello there, 

I'm new to this site, and was really hoping some of you could share your thoughts / advice on my situation please. 

We have a 12 month old baby that we conceived through IVF after over a year of ttc. I was 37 when we successfully had IVF on our first attempt. In all the tests that we had laparoscopy / hysteroscopy / blood tests/ scans etc the only thing that was suggested as a possible factor in our struggle to get pregnant was a 3cm submucosal firoid, plus subclinical hyper thyroid (the fribroid was completely removed via hysteroscopy just before our IVF, and the thyroid has been dealt with through medication). 

I'm now 39 and we are wanting to ttc again. My question to you is, since we were essentially billed as having 'unexplained' infertility, how long would you give ttc naturally? Obviously my age is an even bigger factor now, but i don't want to rush into having ivf again if we don't need it. 

The problem is we never had a sniff of a BFP in all the months that we tried, and I can't believe that the small fibroid was the main contributing factor in that. 

Any thoughts / advice would be REALLY appreciated. I'm in a bit of a tizz about all this.


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi Leeds1919

Obviously how long you ttc naturally for is a completely personal choice but the NHS would start to investigate after 6 months ttc with no pregnancy if over 35.  

Good Luck  

Dory
xxx


----------

